# gagner + lieu



## abdalhamid

Bonjour,


Je voudrais vérifier  si on utilise le verbe gagner + un endroit = aller.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Oui : 





> gagner
> *III.  −* Se diriger vers.
> Atteindre (un lieu)


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est possible, mais vous pouvez trouver la réponse à ce genre de questions dans tous les dictionnaires…

TLFi :


> *III.  −* Se diriger vers. *A.  −* [Le suj. désigne un animé ou un objet en mouvement; le compl. désigne le lieu vers lequel se dirige le suj.] Atteindre (un lieu) en parcourant la distance qui sépare de ce lieu. *1.* _Emploi trans._ _Personne qui gagne la campagne, la frontière, la lisière de la forêt, la rive, la pièce voisine, la sortie;_ _navire qui gagne le large._ _Dans la tribune du président, une femme se levait, quittait sa banquette, gagnait la porte _(Vogüé, _Morts,_ 1899, p. 370). _L'air sombre et abattu, Carlos gagne un siège au premier plan et s'y laisse tomber sans répondre _(Bourdet, _Sexe faible,_ 1931, III, p. 469). _Un premier lièvre, classiquement jailli du talus, déboula, cherchant à gagner l'abri d'une rangée de choux _(H. Bazin, _Vipère,_ 1948, p. 65).



Larousse :


> S'étendre, se propager jusqu'à tel endroit, tel secteur : Le feu a gagné la maison voisine.
> Atteindre un lieu en se déplaçant : Gagner un refuge.


----------



## Chimel

En précisant peut-être que cet usage est devenu relativement littéraire. Dans la vie quotidienne, on ne demandera pas couramment "Comment pourrais-je gagner Lyon?", même si la question est parfaitement correcte, et encore moins "Chaque matin, je gagne mon bureau" (qui risque même de prêter à confusion avec le sens courant de _gagner_) alors que la définition "atteindre un lieu" pourrait donner à penser que cela peut se dire.

En revanche, _regagner _dans le sens de "retourner" est resté assez vivant: "Regagnez tout de suite vos chambres!"


----------



## abdalhamid

Vos réponses m'ont beaucoup servi, Merci beaucoup


----------



## annie21

J'ai lu une phrase qui contient le verbe gagner:
Lorsque vous entendez l'annonce de la fermeture,veuillez gagner immédiatement le vestiaire et la sortie afin de faciliter la tâche du personnel.

Je voudrais savoir si dans cette phrase, gagner est utilisé d'un style littéraire? Ou ici, on peut le remplacer par n'importe quel verbe de catégorie ''arriver“, tel: arriver à, atteindre, se diriger vers etc? Donc, je me demande s'il existe une différence entre ces verbes? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Disons que _gagner_ ou _regagner_ ont tendance à s'utiliser couramment quand ils sont les verbes les plus simples : _veuillez gagner _ou_ regagner vos places _ou_ les vestiaires _ou_ la sortie _;_ il a gagné sa chambre. _Ces usages-là ne me semblent en rien littéraires_. _On a ici l'alternative avec _rejoindre_, à égalité avec_ regagner _mais moins direct que_ gagner_, et bien des fois moins pertinent : est-ce que_ je rejoins ma chambre _ou_ mes appartements _ou_ ma place _ou_ la sortie _au sens strict, assurément non. _Gagner_ est bien sûr au sens figuré, mais ce sens figuré est souvent très commode. En revanche _on rejoint une personne, ses amis_ ou _un groupe_, bien plutôt qu'_on les gagne_.

_Gagner une ville_ serait un peu littéraire, en effet, c'est certain ; _on se rend à_ ou _on va à telle ville_, en langue usuelle. Tout dépend de l'usage, il faut voir à mon avis au cas par cas.


----------



## annie21

Vous avez expliqué la différence entre gagner et regagner, mais je voudrais savoir la différence entre gagner, atteindre, arriver à, se diriger vers. Est-ce que dans la phrase que j'ai cité (Lorsque vous entendez l'annonce de la fermeture,veuillez gagner immédiatement le vestiaire et la sortie afin de faciliter la tâche du personnel.) gagner peut être remplacé par les trois autres verbes qui sont synonymiques? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tilt

_Atteindre _ou _arriver à_ n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens que _gagner, se diriger vers _ou _rejoindre_ : les premiers évoquent le moment où l'on se trouve un endroit donné, alors que les seconds parlent du fait de s'y rendre.

Pour cette raison, _Veuillez [atteindre / arriver à] la sortie_ ne se disent pas, alors que _Veuillez [gagner / vous diriger vers / rejoindre] la sortie_ se disent, sans que j'y voie de réelle différence de style.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Donc, gagner égale se rendre, aller？Je peux aussi dire _Veuillez [gagner /aller/ vous rendre/ vous diriger vers / rejoindre] la sortie _sans changer de sens? Je croyais que gagner, c'était aller et arriver. OU simplement gagner égale se rendre à?


----------



## tilt

C'est ça :


> *GAGNER*, verbe
> *III. −*Se diriger vers.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gagner​


Et effectivement, _se rendre à la sortie _convient également.
Certains de ces verbes impliquent qu'on atteint le but (_gagner, rejoindre, se rendre à_), d'autres non (_se diriger vers_), mais dans un tel contexte, ils sont équivalents car il est évident qu'on ne prévoit pas que les gens s'arrêtent en chemin !

Par contre, _aller vers la sortie_ est également correct, mais c'est une tournure qui ne s'emploie pas, en pratique.
J'avoue ne pas savoir comment le justifier.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour! Je voudrais savoir pour la construction gagner+lieu, quel est le genre du sujet, un véhicule ou un être animé selon des contextes?
Exemple:
Il gagne le large/le port par bateau.
Le bateau gagne le large.
Le lapin/Le client gagne la sortie.
La voiture gagne l'aéroport.
Le client gagne l'aéroport en voiture.
Le client gagne le magasin en courant.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Annie.

Parmi ces exemples, tous les sujets sont des êtres humains ou des véhicules aux mains d'êtres humains, excepté le lapin. Sans doute le lapin peut-il gagner son terrier - j'hésite -, mais pas la sortie, comme s'il avait lu « sortie » : il cherche à s'échapper, mais il ne sait pas qu'il emprunte une sortie. On ne dirait pas non plus qu'un lapin _rejoint la sortie_ : _gagner_ n'est pas en cause, mais le fait de parler de _sortie_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le lapin ne pourrait pas _gagner la sortie de son terrier_… 

Par ailleurs, le sujet n'est pas forcément un animé ou un véhicule ; cela peut aussi être le feu ou tout autre phénomène qui se propage.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Donc, selon vous, à part l'exemple du lapin, les autres exemples sont tous corrects et on les dit souvent? Et s'ils sont tous corrects, je ne vois pas beaucoup la différence entre gagner et arriver. Je pourrais peut-être remplacer arriver par gagner dans tous les cas: gagner l'école, gagner la maison, gagner le sommet, gagner le supermarché, etc. Même si vous avez dit que gagner, c'est se rendre à, mais j'imagine que gagner signifie aussi arriver ou atteindre un endroit. Je ne sais pas si c'est correct. Et en plus, si je change l'exemple du lapin comme suivant?
Le lapin gagne la sortie de la grotte en courant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, même l'exemple du lapin est correct… Quoi qu'il en soit, _gagner_ dans ce sens-là est assez soutenu ; on ne l'emploie que rarement dans la conversation courante. Enfin, le sens de _gagner_ n'est pas tant _arriver_ que _atteindre_.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Donc, gagner est plus soutenu que arriver. Mais à part du style, j'ai encore un doute: Est-ce que les phrases que j'ai citées sont toute correctes surtout les trois suivantes:
La voiture gagne l'aéroport.
Le client gagne l'aéroport en voiture.
Le client gagne le magasin en courant.
Et si je dis: Il a gagné l'école en 10 minutes, cela peut se dire en français?


----------



## Chimel

Tout cela peut théoriquement se dire mais, encore une fois, cela manque tout à fait de naturel, à l'oral en tout cas.

En dehors de quelques expressions toutes faites comme _gagner le large_, _gagner_ ne s'utilise plus que dans des contextes assez formels, réglementaires ou administratifs, comme votre exemple au message #6 (Veuillez gagner immédiatement la sortie), qui est une consigne (et même en fait un ordre) exprimée avec une certaine solennité.

Ce qui reste aussi assez vivant à l'oral, c'est _regagner_, surtout dans des ordres tels que _Regagnez vos places/la salle d'audience/la classe, s'il vous plaît!, _là aussi souvent dans un contexte formel où une personne investie d'une autorité s'adresse à d'autres dans un style volontairement soutenu. Pour le reste, je ne vous recommanderais vraiment pas d'utiliser _gagner_ dans la plupart des phrases que vous proposez.


----------

